# Getting hold of full orchestral film scores



## euanatkinson (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm looking for some orchestral film scores to study from, but can't really rake out $75 for a few pieces which seems to be a fairly normal price for some John Williams scores

Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 20, 2016)

You can get scores on scribd.com. If you want to download anything you have to pay for the membership, but it's not that expensive. There are a ton of scores on the site.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)

I highly recommend grabbing this book. It's less expensive, and there are a ton of applicable things to be learned from it.







I doubt there's a film composer alive who would deny the influence Wagner had on the art form. If you want perhaps the most strikingly Epic, heaviest Metal ever, study Tannhauser, Overture to Act One.



Unbelievable, transcendant beauty:



John Williams and Jerry Goldsmith are incredible masters. But Wagner was there first, and he's just as pertinent today.


----------



## euanatkinson (Nov 20, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> I highly recommend grabbing this book. It's less expensive, a terrific reference and study guide, and there's plenty to learn about the craft here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which book is that, not sure you included the link?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 20, 2016)

I had to go back and put the picture up, it's on Amazon though. You can see it in the above post. Great book.


----------



## patrick76 (Nov 20, 2016)

Another value would be Holst's The Planets. Williams and Zimmer have both been influenced by it, so that's a pretty good endorsement. Only $12.36 on Amazon.


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Evanatkinson, all these scores are free on imslp.org.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 23, 2016)

what is your primary interest in studying these scores. What is it that you want to pick up from them ?

e


----------



## euanatkinson (Nov 23, 2016)

ed buller said:


> what is your primary interest in studying these scores. What is it that you want to pick up from them ?
> 
> e


just a general wider understanding, my aim is to be as versatile as I can be within reason, so I guess the primary things are the subconscious effect it has on my writing/ understanding idioms/ ability to skim read, I've started with Holst's Mars and trying to do 5-10 bars a day if possible. (can only manage this as I'm studying a film scoring course full time) but I've picked up a lot in a few days


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 24, 2016)

There is some Erich Korngold on Imslp , it's rather old-fashioned film music but then again very close to Williams. You could check out the sea hawk suite (it's not very readable though but a nice direct view on the rich 40s Hollywood sound).


----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 24, 2016)

If you're able to identify the (non public domain) composers who influenced the composers you're trying to learn, you can get tons and tons of published scores through libraries (particularly interlibrary loan). Lots of non-PD 20th century music that influenced Hollywood composers can be had this way.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 26, 2016)

Marco Beltrami has a lot of full scores on his website


----------



## Nokatus (Nov 27, 2016)

If you happen to live in a large(ish) city, remember to check your local libraries, they are an invaluable resource. Especially the main libraries of big cities, hundreds or thousands of scores archived in those, depending on the location you live in.

Similarly, if there's a university nearby, the department of musicology is bound to have a comprehensive archive 

(Edit: hah, didn't notice Dan Drebing mentioned libraries already. Indeed, a great resource, with tons of content. Definitely also the academic libraries, if there are some nearby.)


----------



## Phillip (Dec 4, 2016)

Old great composers knew counterpoint very well. It comes way before orchestration on the list of skills needed by an educated composer. You can study both at the same time though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counterpoint

Good luck.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 9, 2016)

douggibson said:


> Well.... you could:
> 
> B) Make more money so you can pay $75



LOL, Are you suggesting stopping being a professional musician?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 9, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> LOL, Are you suggesting stopping being a professional musician?



Thanks for the morning smile!


----------

